# Backup Scrip mit Batch



## partitionist (19. März 2006)

Was hält ihr von diesem Backup Script:   "Backup.bat"


```
@echo off
set Quelle="x:\test"
set Ziel="g:\Backup\%date%"
;
echo . >>%windir%\backup.log
echo Starte Backup: %date% %time% von %Quelle% nach %Ziel% >>%windir%\backup.log
md %Ziel%
xcopy %Quelle% %Ziel% /m /s /v /c /i /f /h /k /o /x /y >>%windir%\backup.log
echo Fertig >>%windir%\backup.log
start notepad.exe %windir%\backup.log
;
```

Ich möchte diese batch Datei in den Autostart Ordner einfügen, damit bei jedem start von windows der ordner mit dem ganzen inhalt in ein anderes verzeichnis kopiert wird.


----------



## chrysler (5. April 2006)

Andere Frage: warum machst du Semikolons zwischen Zeilen?


----------



## JojoKoester (9. April 2006)

Das ist doch ein ganz normales Kommentar in einer Batch, oder nicht?

Ich denke, dass soll einfach nur zur Übersichtlichkeit sein.


----------



## chrysler (9. April 2006)

Meistens wird ein REM(ark) benützt. So ein ";" habe ich auch noch nicht als Kommentarzeichen in batch gesehen.


----------



## MC Breit (9. April 2006)

Kommentare in Windows Batch Files mit einer "doppelten Sprungmarke", also "::" oder "REM" einleiten. Das mit den doppelten Sprungmarken ist eher üblich.
Und das mit dem Notepad würde mich persönlich eher stören. Überprüfe doch lieber das Errorlevel nach dem Kopieren und mach nur dann eine ausgabe wenn ein Fehler auftritt.


----------

